
Show HN: This app wil help you become better than yesterday - bluefits
https://betterthanyesterday.herokuapp.com/
======
BlackVanilla
It would've been nice to click on the link and have a description as to what
the the app is designed to do (presumably help you to become better than
yesterday) and how it goes about doing it.

I hope this goes well and you find success doing this!

~~~
bluefits
Thank you for the feedback! You are absolutely right, the majority of the
feedback I get with this landing page is that there is no description as to
what it is designed to do, and I will have that fixed in no time, thank you.

~~~
helb
It would also be nice to make these googleplay/applestore buttons link to the
app stores (they even have a "cta-button" class, but they're just images doing
nothing on click…)

~~~
bluefits
Unfortunately, the google play page is only available to closed alpha
participants only for now, and the apple store page is still being set up, as
soon as the pages are made available to the public, the buttons will be
working buttons.

